# Corn thiefs



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Just a corn thief taken from about 40 feet away 10 mil lead with tapered bands shot behind the head he fell like a brick


----------



## Bali-Flipper32 (Aug 13, 2014)

Nice shot man. Good looking squirrel and shooter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Excellent shooting!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Nice shot!!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Fry it up with bacon. Ummmmm


----------

